

Rumor: iPhone 5 Coming to T-Mobile Sept. 25th - mouth
http://www.tenfingercrunch.com/article/18/2011/09/11/rumor_iphone_5_coming_to_tmobile_sept_25th/

======
tshtf
I doubt it, but stranger things have happened.

In their acquisition plans, AT&T has announced that T-Mobile's 3G frequencies
are going away:

<http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D9M3LNPO0>

It seems silly to produce a 3G smartphone for the T-Mobile frequencies in this
case.

------
nirvana
I won't violate the NDA, so I will only refer to public information as I
attempt to disprove this rumor.

iOS 5 has several new features that are announced and relevant to developers.
These were made public at the WWDC keynote. For instance, News Stand and
iCloud have developer APIs.

The iPhone 5 will, if history is a guide, be running iOS 5. Generally new
hardware requires the latest operating system.

Therefore, in order to have iOS 5 compatible apps, on the day that iOS 5
ships, Apple will have to open up submission for iOS 5 apps to developers some
period of time in advance of when iOS 5 actually ships... so that the new
apps, and the rush of revised apps, can get thru review.

In the past when that happened, places like macrumors, et. al. announced it.

So, whether the iPhone 5 will ship in 14 days or not depends on whether you
think Apple will give developers at least 14 days to submit their iOS 5
compatible applications before shipping... or not, and whether you believe the
lack of public reports that Apple has opened submissions for iOS 5 compatible
apps is an indication that Apple hasn't yet done so.

Also, I was once accosted in a restaurant by a customer service rep for
Verizon, a couple years before the iPhone came to verizon. He saw my iPod
touch, assumed it was an iPhone and felt compelled to let me in on his inside
information about when the next iPhone was going to ship. I knew he was wrong,
I knew that Apple wouldn't announce it until WWDC, but what's the point in
arguing with him? He felt like an insider because he worked for Verizon, so
let him feel that way. But I think that low level customer facing employees at
these carriers may not have the greatest jobs and may feel that they are privy
to more special information than they actually are. We've often heard these
kinds of rumors in the past....

~~~
AndyJPartridge
I totally agree with all your nicely worded release comments.

"He felt like an insider because he worked for Verizon, so let him feel that
way."

Whilst I too wouldn't have said anything, it's interesting to consider the
number of people he may have said this to in the course of his work...

...Who then may have changed their buying intentions based on this false
information.

------
donnaware
Here is my rumor, the iphone5 will be available on all networks. Sort of like
everyone else's phones always are.

